# THANK YOU from my heart



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh what can I say. I'm sitting here and am overwhelmed, simply overwhelmed by such love coming from you my friends!

it started with a lovely card from snowbody nearly 2 weeks ago. and a sweet pin that is on my coat from nowon. I was so touched by the words and the card. **
now I was away 2 weeks and got 2 envelopes. when I opend them, I was nearly in shock. so many cards!!!!
I opend each one of them today and read them carefully. 
I put them all up. each one of them is so sweet and full of words of love. I can't believe you are beeing so good to me.
also there was a lovely fridgemagnet in a card from jo from ireland. 
a picture of bonnie, which I put up stright away.

and a sweet, sweet bandana with heini's name embroided on it. it suits him perfect. the chewy treat is in heini-belly already and he was quite excited about it. what a day, WHAT a day.**

thank you PAULA, bonsmom, johita,linda, pat, cindy,**
suzi, maggie, barb, mysugarbears, snowbdy and jo and you all who was part of this little secret love-package, two & fourlegged :wub::wub:

it really means a lot to me and makes me realize how much I miss you all. I just have to get myself togehter and come online more often again.**

I am a bit better, I can travel around more and get to places. my arms and all that problems, affected me psychlogical somehow and made me really be down. also worrying about nana & gramps, and see how they slowly are saying byebye. with all the laughter & joy they give to me, still there is something that makes me sad, as I know it will be only temporary.**

well NO sad stories in this thread. I want it to be a happy thread, as it made and makes me really happy to know I have such lovely friends here on SM...even though we don't know eachother personally.**

thank you from ALL my heart, for soing such a lovely thing and sending these great wishes & cards!**
I put them all up and it looks as if it was my birthday,...although I must admit, not even on my birthday I ever had so many cards 

your simply the BEST **:blush:
I took some pictures








**







**







**









**

heini with his new bandana**







**

mhh, what's this smell?**







**


:w00t:**







**


*jippiehh-song-sing***







**

:aktion033:* *:aktion033:







**








**







**









**









I love you**
thank you and bless you all
becky :wub: & heini :wub:
*


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Becky, 

I can't think of another person who deserves this much love all the way from across the ocean! Sometimes when there is something physically wrong that we can't fix it does effect our mental health. I'm so happy to hear that you have recognized this in yourself and you are working to make it better. . Your grandparents are such a big part of your world that knowing they are saying goodbye must be incredibly difficult but please know we are all here for you! Even though Hunter and I did not get our card out in a timely fashion we are thinking of you and Heini each day and wishing our dear friends only the best!

Heini - you look as awesome as ever and I love your new rug with the cars on it!

xoxo
Erin & Hunter


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Wow that is so sweet of all of those ladies! Yes, you are loved and we have missed you and Heini so much!
Du bist meine Deutche Freunde und Ich leibe der hund! (did I say that right?) lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yahoo! Glad our cards got you back here where you belong! I am so sorry you've been in pain :smcry:but I am glad to hear it's getting a bit better. Pain sucks!! :angry:

Your grandparents love you so much Becky. It's hard to lose the ones you love so much....I'm going through it right now too. But we will survive and life will be ok in time. Enjoy them while you can, then later you will enjoy the wonderful memories you have - and no one can take them away from you. :thumbsup:

We've missed you and love you girlfriend. Take care of yourself and give Heini sweet kisses from us all.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're all one big SM family here and we miss and worry about anyone of our family that is down,sad or ill. We're glad to hear you're recovering and happy to see Heini back too. Hugs and get well soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love it, you have another card coming your way somehow it got lost in the mail and finally made it to me in AZ, I have missed you and Heini sooooo much, I pray for you all the time but there's something really special when I would log on to SM and see you and Heini. :wub: It always made my day. I am praying God will take the pain from you and give you back your precious life. I love you Becky, I think you needed a big LOVE package, I hope you felt the hug from us.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what amazing card and gifts!! hope you will start feeling better soon Becky.:Flowers 2:
everyone has missed you and Heini so much!!:wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i actually got ur card and never ever sent it out:smilie_tischkante:. but im so glad you recieved the others and soo soo glad they made u happy . i have missed you and heini and ur awesome stories and pics , i hope that you feel better everyday and that you come around more often , we love u.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky - what a joy to hear from you again. :chili: I guess I was a little ahead of the curve (though I tried to time it with Paula's package of cards) but so glad you got all of that love from everyone. Your PM to me when you got the pin and card made me cry - it was so lovely and so wonderful to hear from you again.:wub: And boy did I miss Mr. Cutie Pie Heini. Just looking at these photos in this thread made me smile and grab my husband to look at him. I miss his adventures.:huh:

You're a beautiful, wonderful woman with one of the biggest hearts I know (I kind of put you and Kat in the same category here) and we, especially as women, may hit challenges in our lives that depress us or set us back a few steps. It sounds like you're regaining your stride and making lemonade from lemons. I hope you continue to get better. You have so much talent and zeal for living that I know you'll overcome anything.

About your grandparents...what Pat said is so true. I grew up with my grandmother living right near us and living with us during every summer. She was such a special, gutsy, loving woman and lived to be a month short of 100. I'm so proud of her and know that she made my mom a fabulous mother and I think they both have passed on so many real life smarts (rather than book smarts) to me that it has shaped me as a person. I think that will be true of your grandparents. Be very happy that you got a chance to know them both, too. My father died when I was 6 and I have no memories of him since I was so young, so it's a gift to know both your grandparents love you and that they both know how much you love them. It's hard to lose someone you love, but they'll always be in your heart and in your memory. I know it's hardest with your grandfather right now. 

How was England? Hope you had a great time. Did you take Heini?
Love having you back here.
Sue


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhh, there is Heini in all his glory!!! Becky so glad you are back on SM, I know you have had some trial and tribulations but you will get through them. Your a strong woman and you have Mr. Superman with you (Heini)!!!! I know how much you love Nana and Gramps, that has always been evident!! Go and see them when you can and make all the memories to store in your heart for later~~~it comes to all of us. We love you and Heini....after all, he is our SM posterboy!!!! We always enjoy his pictures and adventures!! Sending love to you both~~~~:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad to see you back on SM, Becky. I missed you and Heini.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Becky, the beautiful picture stories you share of the adventures you have with Heini bring smiles to everyone.
If the cards we sent brought you just a fraction of the joy you so freely give, you will be happy indeed!
Please take good care of yourself and continue to feel better.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:aktion033:Becky I'm so glad your back!! I sure missed you and all of Heini's adventures. I wanted to join the group in sending a card but I had a sick
fluff and was getting ready for a trip. I thought of you and Heini often.
Glad to hear your feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great to see you, Becky! I'm glad you're feeling better, and hope you continue to feel better and better. It's never easy seeing our loved ones fade. One thing I said to my beloved Grandma before she died was that I felt so lucky to have her in my life for so long. Many people don't - I know you do this, but just cherish every moment that you have with them. Make memories everytime you see them.

We love you and Heini!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OMG, I had to research old posts to see what was going on. I noticed you and Heini had not been on for awhile as your pic posts were always so amazing. I figured you were on vacation but now I realize quite some time has passed. I'm so sorry to hear of your health problems and I am sending you happy healing thoughts, get well soon! BTW, my girls have always thought Heini is a really HOT!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Becky...happy to see that things are getting a little better for you...missed you and Mr. Heini alot on here. Do what you can and remember we're always here. Hugs to you and Heini from me and the malty crew.

Blanche


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

It's wonderful to hear from you and Heini again. I was so happy to see all the pics of Heini!!!! :wub: Sending you a card is the least I can do Becky. You don't know how many times I've been so tired or had a bad day and would think....I will log on SM real quick and the next thing I knew I was reading a Heini adventure and smiling and feeling so much better. So, a big thank you to YOU my friend for always making me feel better. I just wanted to do the same back for you. I'm so glad all the cards and gifts lifted your spirits. Take care. Also, a big THANK YOU to Paula for the idea and sending all of our cards!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Becky - what a joy to hear from you again. :chili: I guess I was a little ahead of the curve (though I tried to time it with Paula's package of cards) but so glad you got all of that love from everyone. Your PM to me when you got the pin and card made me cry - it was so lovely and so wonderful to hear from you again.:wub: And boy did I miss Mr. Cutie Pie Heini. Just looking at these photos in this thread made me smile and grab my husband to look at him. I miss his adventures.:huh:
> 
> You're a beautiful, wonderful woman with one of the biggest hearts I know (I kind of put you and Kat in the same category here) and we, especially as women, may hit challenges in our lives that depress us or set us back a few steps. It sounds like you're regaining your stride and making lemonade from lemons. I hope you continue to get better. You have so much talent and zeal for living that I know you'll overcome anything.
> 
> ...


 
I had to wait abit to send the cards and gift because some didn't get to me on time. I think it worked out better Sue, she was spoiled by you first my friend. Becky see how much we love and miss you and Heini:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Becky - we miss you and Heini so much! I'm so glad our little card package helped cheer you up and make you feel better. Praying that you continue to feel better and stronger every day! Much love and puppy kisses to you!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Becky, I'm so glad you are feeling better and that the cards helped to put a smile on your face  Everyone here loves and misses both you and Heini! Thanks to Paula we were able to show it. Continue to heal and know that we are always here for you.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a nice thing for all those ladies to do! No one deserves it more than you Becky. I've missed you and Heini too. That sweet boy's face makes us all smile. We love you and Heini here on SM Becky. You're part of the family.
Hugs.

P.S. The bandana for Heini is "his color". What a perfect choice of material for him.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Becky, you and Heini have been missed so much! I hope you are feeling much better and things get turned around for you. I hope we see you posting Heini pictures soon.:wub:
Big Hugs to you and your adorable boy.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

It is so great to see you again. I've missed seeing pictures of that handsome Heini.
Take care of yourself and be well.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sweet Becky and Heini...we've missed you so much on here. Know that we are sending you lots of love! I know you are going through such a difficult time and hope in time you'll be better and the adventures of Heini will continue. We will all be here waiting when that time comes. In the meantime, know how much you are loved and cared about! xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hugs to you, Becky! I was bad and didn't get your card sent off to be in the care package, but I do want to let you know you are missed and cared about by my little family in Iowa. My DD loves to hear about Heini and his adventures. My DH and I have visited Germany in the past and dream of visiting again. I keep telling him that good doggies get to GO places there! LOL

Anyway, I personally know how easy it is to get into a down mood when things aren't going well. It's easy to forget that people care about you and I can't tell you how special you are that you have touched so many people on this forum. Hugs and take care.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Becky, so wonerful to hear from you and to see dear sweet Heini again. How kind and heartfelt of all those who let you know just how much you are loved and thought of.

You sure are missed, but always in our hearts. We love you Becky. Please give sweet Heini huge kisses.

Much love,
Christine


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww how lovely is that.

And Heini...its been ages since I have seen that little face of his. My fault, as I have not been around in so long.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you for all those lovely comments. and the kind words.
I can read over & over again and the posts make me feel so positive.
also your wn little stories and personal words, they make me know, even if sometimes things don't work out so well, I am not alone. and that feels perfect.

thank you!

I promise to try and post more pictures of heini, well first I have to TAKE more pictures and then I will post them. 

@snowbody, no  heini could not come to england. the wedding i was invidet to was first planned in january2011, but because it was changed to october 2010 heini's blood results were to fresh and he was not allowed in the country because of quarantaine, he had a few lazy days with my brother 
and in the end the wedding was cancelled :blink:.
wel it was great still, to see my dad & the family again.

dad & me









the gang









my favourite 'little' nephew imani and eden my sweet little niece.

















h

and some pictures from london if you like. not the usual tourist pictures though, just the way I see london through my eyes.
LONDON 2010

I hope you like them
hugs
becky


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

becky thanks soo soo much for sharing those pics . london thru ur eyes was so so real to me , made me feel like i was there , i think i share ur love of candy n goodies , and ur shots where awesome. love the no ball games sign , the guy with the dog , the cat.. loved them thank u soo much .. im so sorry the weeding was cancelled . also loved seeing ur gang!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

So happy to see you and Heini again. I truly missed you both, so much. Blessings.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Becky there's nothing more special then family. I'm so glad you were able to spend time with you dad and family. I always enjoy your pictures, they do make you feel like your right there beside you. I love you, of course you already know that.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili:Becky and Heini :chili:

oh it is sooooooooooo nice to see your picture posts, Becky (((hugs))) Heini boy, you and your expressive look, I missed you. I missed your adventure posts so much in SM :wub: 

If I was ever gonna be a grandmother, I want to have a granddaughter who cares about me as much as your words and pictures show about your grandparents. I am sure that they are very proud of you :aktion033: you deserve to smile BIG for that  :wub: I am happy to also see you being there with your family *Kat waves hello to Becky's dad and the rest of the family*  

Glad that the package of love made you happy :chili::grouphug: 
The monsters, Snowy & Crystal, had something ready but their only problem is that they rely on their mommy to help them send - which I didn't carry to post office at that period and is still sitting here. The malts still have hope that maybe one day they can give it from their own paws, directly, to Heini's paws :wub: 

hugs
Kat


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

HEINI said:


> thank you for all those lovely comments. and the kind words.
> I can read over & over again and the posts make me feel so positive.
> also your wn little stories and personal words, they make me know, even if sometimes things don't work out so well, I am not alone. and that feels perfect.
> 
> ...


 
Oh Becky, the pic of you and Dad :wub: Precious. Your precious neice and nephew are just darling, so darn cute. Little angels.

Thank you so much for the pics of London through your eyes. I've never been there and truly enjoyed them.

Bless you Becky, you are loved around the world :wub: and of course Heini as well. 

Much love and thanks again for sharing those wonderful pics.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Dixie's Mama said:


> What a nice thing for all those ladies to do! No one deserves it more than you Becky. I've missed you and Heini too. That sweet boy's face makes us all smile. We love you and Heini here on SM Becky. You're part of the family.
> Hugs.
> 
> P.S. The bandana for Heini is "his color". What a perfect choice of material for him.


I had no idea how to make a bandana but what the heck how hard could it be I just was not sure if it would fit. So happy it does. :aktion033:

Oh and the material is from the quilt I'm making for the rescue raffle for the AMA show. 

So happy to hear from you, Becky and Heini. We love you and am happy you are doing better.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Becky and Heini!
So great to see you! I don't get here often anymore, but I do think about you guys and wonder how you are! You both, and your grandparents, have special places in my heart.

Glenda


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I loved the St. Pancras Station photo---brought back memories of when I was there last September! So happy you were able to see your dad & family.
I hope you will be all together lovely again soon and very soon!
liebe gruesse aus Athens von Kitzel & sandi


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

So nice to see you and sweet Heini here again, Becky! I'm glad to hear you're doing better and great to see you met your family in London!

Thanks so much for sharing those beautiful photos with us! Like to see London with your eyes!!! :w00t:

It's so sweet and thoughtful of the ladies to send all the pretty cards and cute stuff to you and Heini! :heart:

Hugs and kisses to you and sweet Heini from Ullana and me! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that was so sweet 

so happy to see you and heini again as love all your pics


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so glad to see all is okay with you and Heini... I (through reading the posts) understand things haven't been great for you Becky, but so glad to see you on SM.... I had a baby in May and from a month or two prior to that, I too had a hard time getting of SM... I've missed everyone terribly and because my baby is old enough now to hang for a few on her own, I am able to finaly get on SM for a minute or two... the first thing I noticed was "no posts from Becky and Heini" so I did a search...

You know, in life, things can get tough (emotionaly and physicaly), but the fact that you come can back bigger and stronger, is a miracle in itself..... My husband and I had been trying to have a baby for over 6 years.... it finaly happened (with help) so I've been trying to soak every second up (hence my absence).... point being for 6 long years, I was in a state of depression...... SM became a very warm place for me... I wasn't great friends with anyone particular, and at times wondered if anyone would answer my posts, but people did and the love I felt from this website, made my heart sing..... You are loved! By so many here..... I hope that through everything, you can find warmth in that... May God Bless You! I'm on facebook if you ever wanted to become friends..  

Please give that most handsome man of yours a big kiss from me, Roxie and Ruby..:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Even though I posted before in this thread just wanted to tell you how much I love the pictures and your family. :wub::wub: So glad you went despite the wedding cancellation.:thumbsup:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Loved the pic of the little store that had a sign that said...open till late...

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohohohoo...I got two more cards, just as I was starting to loose the strenght again....

phheeew they came flying by mail!!!
thank you so very much for that great card, michelle robinson & all those fluffies :wub: I promise there will be more adventures.

and thank you so very much donna, chloe & summer for that funny card. it made me laugh! :wub:


thank you sooo very much! I put them up in the hallway straight away :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am glad my card finally made it! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The fluffies will be glad to know your card got there.The post can be so slow and unpredictable this time of year!
You hang in there,both of you. We're all just a mouse click away.

Can't wait to see that cereal box project when you get all better!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

So nice to see you again! I am sorry you aren't doing well lately.  I am glad to see you had some time with your Dad and family in London. I hope Heini had a good time with your brother. 

Take care and we are here for you if you need us! Also, I was meaning to ask, if you were missing any cereal boxes from your collection? I have 4 kids and we are always eating cereal.


----------

